# FaceFront Cosmetics Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Some of you may remember FaceFront from over a year ago.  The company was acquired this year by Weiss-Johnson, has a new line of products, and a new website. 

  	Here are some items from their new S/S 2011 collection "Ouro Fino." 

  	Overview of products here.
  	Reviews of the pigments, blush & bronzer, and lip gloss. 































  	Overview of Ouro Fino Collection here.
  	Reviews of the pigments, blush & bronzer, and lip gloss.

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## GlossVine (Mar 19, 2011)

I love the photos!  The Ouro Fino collection is gorgeous...


*Lydia*
*GlossVine.com*


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 21, 2011)

FaceFront Mineralized Blushes Review

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

  	MAC Quite Cute Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 21, 2011)

FaceFront Lip Lusts Review

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

  	MAC Quite Cute Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 27, 2011)

FaceFront Pigments Review

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 28, 2011)

FaceFront Gel Liner Review

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 17, 2011)

Feelin' Beachy Summer 2011 Set


















  	FaceFront Feelin' Beachy Set Review
  	Feelin' Beachy Summer Look Tutorial

  	Feelin' Beachy Set Giveaway
  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 18, 2011)

FaceFront Intermix Cyber Gels Review

  	Surf Baby GIVEAWAY
  	Surf Baby Overview Part I
  	Surf Baby Overview Part II

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 19, 2011)

FaceFront Intermix Artistic Pigments Review

  	Surf Baby GIVEAWAY
  	Surf Baby Overview Part I
  	Surf Baby Overview Part II

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 24, 2012)

Tokyo Future collection:  full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 24, 2012)

Paradise in Flight Collection.

  	More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 24, 2012)

More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 25, 2012)

More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 25, 2012)

More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 25, 2012)

More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 25, 2012)

More photos & review here.


----------

